# Goldens born in December 2011



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Is anyone else out there bringing home a GR puppy in February? We'll be bringing home a female and our puppy is now 12 days old. 

We've got many weeks to wait before she comes home with us, but just watching the litter develop in pictures over the weeks is great fun. My family is very excited and we need this time to stock up on puppy supplies.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I love seeing pictures of your pup grow! It is so hard waiting, isn't it?


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

Me!!! We bring ours home on February 3 and I'm counting down!!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey, thanks for posting!! I didn't realize anyone had updated this thread because it was barren for so long.

We're bringing our female puppy home Feb. 4th and are very excited. We'll have to swap lots of stories and tips. 

We'll be visiting the litter for the first time this weekend!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> I love seeing pictures of your pup grow! It is so hard waiting, isn't it?


Yes! But the wait is giving us lots of time to prepare and that's good. Plus, I think the best things in life require some waiting first. It builds up the excitement!

And it gives me several more weeks to make sure we're happy with the names we've picked out. We all keep changing our minds and going in circles. :bowl:


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

goldprof said:


> Yes! But the wait is giving us lots of time to prepare and that's good. Plus, I think the best things in life require some waiting first. It builds up the excitement!
> 
> And it gives me several more weeks to make sure we're happy with the names we've picked out. We all keep changing our minds and going in circles. :bowl:


 
I know how that goes! We finally have it narrowed down to 4 names and my husband still keeps trying to add more. I told him no more!!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

becky101803 said:


> I know how that goes! We finally have it narrowed down to 4 names and my husband still keeps trying to add more. I told him no more!!


What are your top 4?

Right now we have quite a few on our list (mostly b/c I keep adding one here or there):

Tink
Pixie
Echo
Karma
Luna
Winter
Gypsy


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

I love Tink 
Ours are: Lucy (probably will go with this), Apple, Finleigh and Nugget



goldprof said:


> What are your top 4?
> 
> Right now we have quite a few on our list (mostly b/c I keep adding one here or there):
> 
> ...


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

I like all four of those names. It's a tough call! Maybe pick a top 2 and then wait until you bring her home?

At this point, I think we're going to go with either Gypsy or Tink. We all like Tink but also think Gypsy would be perfect--since we travel a LOT and have lived all over the world. A gypsy dog for a vagabond family!!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone else out there preparing the house for a new puppy sometime in February?


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have 7 days to go, until Brody comes home...and I am getting very antsy! LOL  I can't wait to see pic's of everyone's Dec. babies!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

My puppy was born in october but we have a girl, her name is Phoebe but some names we were considering..
Aspen
Summer
Millie
Rory
Rogue
Brandy
Hope some of these names help!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

kobusclan6 said:


> I have 7 days to go, until Brody comes home...and I am getting very antsy! LOL  I can't wait to see pic's of everyone's Dec. babies!


Yes, I'm excited too, about bringing home a new puppy and seeing everyone's puppy pictures. 

We still have a couple of weeks left to go, so if you get a chance, you'll have to post pictures next weekend so we can get our puppy fix!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I will definitely post's pics! It will probably be a pic overload! lol  I hope the next couple weeks go by quickly for you, I know it's hard to wait.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like fun. I am waiting for my puppy to be born. She is due to be born on February 5th. It is a long wait I know. I have been on several shopping sprees already.


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Me...I'm bringing mine home Feb. 4th and can't wait.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Abbygirl said:


> Me...I'm bringing mine home Feb. 4th and can't wait.


 Congratulations!


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you so much. We are all so excited but I'm over the top excited. I lost my sweet Abby in November and we were just heartbroken. This new one could never take Abby's place but there is so much room in our hearts to love another Golden.


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Abbygirl said:


> Me...I'm bringing mine home Feb. 4th and can't wait.


Me too!! The 4th is the day! Only one week to go. I think we have everything we'll need-

2 crates and bedding
bowls
food
chew toys and cuddly fun toys
treats-3 types! 
collar and leash
bitter apple spray
dog enzymes and ear cleaner
nature's miracle cleaning solution
brush
Lots of love and patience 

Hope I'm not missing something . . .


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

1 week to go? Wow!! Can't wait to see this little one!

Be sure to get a tooth brush and toothpaste to practice with that. Some kongs, too, if you don't have them!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks!! We do have a kong but not a toothbrush. Oh and I just remembered we still need nail clippers and, eventually, shampoo and probably a doggy dry-off towel after outings, since it is winter.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh, yeah! That's right! I have a dremel for Beamer and I love it! I ordered mine off of amazon for about $20. I love it much more than nail clippers. It was the first time I had ever used it and I am never going back to regular clippers.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Rainheart said:


> Oh, yeah! That's right! I have a dremel for Beamer and I love it! I ordered mine off of amazon for about $20. I love it much more than nail clippers. It was the first time I had ever used it and I am never going back to regular clippers.


I also use a dremel...but just remember not to get too involved. I had my head down concentrating and my hair got caught in the spinning dremel. It looked like something you would see on Sat night live.:cookoo:


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

My Pup was born December 1st and she just came home on Thursday! Her name is aspen! She is a real love!!!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

What a sweetie!! Love the picture. Thanks for posting here. I hope we can swap stories on this thread; we'll just be one week behind you. 

Our puppy is going to be called one of these three names:

Gypsy
Pixie
Tink

We've decided to wait and see what she's like next weekend before we decide for sure. Picking a name and sticking with it is so hard when you don't have the puppy in front of you.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Brody was born Dec. 1st. I just brought him home yesterday. Here he is......


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

sorry....didn't check before I posted, and didn't realize the pic's were so big! lol


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Awwwh... Aspen is beautiful and her and Brody share a birthday too! =)


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Patiently waiting for everyone else to get their babies....I want to see pic's and hear all about it. Aspen and Brody want to see the others too!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Brody is so cute!! Thanks for posting the pictures. I love the shots of him passed out, looking adorable and snuggly and super fluffy. How has he been so far in his new surroundings? Did you have a long ride home?

I feel so excited knowing we'll have our puppy home next weekend, too! It will be fun to swap stories, etc. I pick her up on Saturday and then we have a 3 1/2 drive home. I only have a tiny cat carrier and a big plastic crate to choose from to bring her home in, so will try to find a way to squeeze the big crate into the car. Don't want to have her first crate experience to be horribly negative by forcing her into a cat carrier that is far too small!

PS-Benny looks like a total sweetheart as well!


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Brody's adorable. We really lucked out didn't we! I can'y wait to see the December pups grow up!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

One of the things I bought for Mercy is a Pedipaws nail filing system. Hopefully, it will work wonders. 

One of the things I am debating is whether to buy a medium crate. I bought a small dog crate for dogs up to 20 lbs and I already have a large crate that I used for my previous large dog, but at some point my puppy will be too big for the small dog carrier, yet too small for the large dog crate. I know there are panels that can be placed in crates, but my large dog crate is from 10-15 years ago and I would not be sure which panel is compatible. Any ideas?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Dakotadog said:


> My Pup was born December 1st and she just came home on Thursday! Her name is aspen! She is a real love!!!


She is very adorable!


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

It sounds like you have everything. Where are you getting your pup from? I can't wait to see pictures. I'm so excited and Saturday can't come fast enough!


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Dakotadog said:


> My Pup was born December 1st and she just came home on Thursday! Her name is aspen! She is a real love!!!


 
OH MY GOSH how adorable!!!!! What a cutie! Please keep us updated with tons of pictures.


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Aspen and Brody are sooooo adorable! I would love to hear how they are doing and please please post tons of pic's.


----------



## SWGoldenmom (Oct 25, 2011)

Ours comes home February 8th! We're so excited!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

goldprof said:


> Brody is so cute!! Thanks for posting the pictures. I love the shots of him passed out, looking adorable and snuggly and super fluffy. How has he been so far in his new surroundings? Did you have a long ride home?
> 
> I feel so excited knowing we'll have our puppy home next weekend, too! It will be fun to swap stories, etc. I pick her up on Saturday and then we have a 3 1/2 drive home. I only have a tiny cat carrier and a big plastic crate to choose from to bring her home in, so will try to find a way to squeeze the big crate into the car. Don't want to have her first crate experience to be horribly negative by forcing her into a cat carrier that is far too small!
> 
> PS-Benny looks like a total sweetheart as well!


 We had a 3 1/2 hr ride both ways. We took 4 of the 6 kids, so it was a LONG ride!  Brody slept the entire ride home, so that was good. 
Have you picked out a name for your pup yet? I had dozen's picked out but for some reason, Brody's name just popped out of nowhere and stuck! haha


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dakotadog said:


> Brody's adorable. We really lucked out didn't we! I can'y wait to see the December pups grow up!


Indeed...and also hear about all the hilarious and NOT so hilarious puppy antics! lol


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Abbygirl said:


> Aspen and Brody are sooooo adorable! I would love to hear how they are doing and please please post tons of pic's.


Thank you...I plan to post lots of pics, you all will probably get VERY tired of seeing them! hahaha


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

SWGoldenmom said:


> Ours comes home February 8th! We're so excited!!


That's awesome! It's so hard waiting...but that last week is the WORST!! :


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

FWIW, I _never_ get tired of looking at pics!! So keep them coming!

Happy to see we have a lively thread here now and so many cute puppies either home already or soon-to-be home. How exciting. 

Our puppy is from Delmarva Goldens in MD; it's a bit of a drive from our location but totally worth it. I can't say enough good things about Delmarva. We have already visited the litter and interacted with the puppies, all of whom were so sweet. 

I think we're going to name our puppy Gypsy, but will know for sure this weekend once we spend more time with her at home.


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> One of the things I bought for Mercy is a Pedipaws nail filing system. Hopefully, it will work wonders.
> 
> One of the things I am debating is whether to buy a medium crate. I bought a small dog crate for dogs up to 20 lbs and I already have a large crate that I used for my previous large dog, but at some point my puppy will be too big for the small dog carrier, yet too small for the large dog crate. I know there are panels that can be placed in crates, but my large dog crate is from 10-15 years ago and I would not be sure which panel is compatible. Any ideas?



I've spoken with several breeders and others who say puppies adapt well to the large size crates and there is no need to spend $ on a medium size crate when they will outgrow it in 2-3 months. Even the divider panels are not usually necessary.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Gypsy is a great name, you don't hear it often which makes it nice.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thought I would post this for future ref. I am currently seeing signs in Benny and I remember going through this with Cadence...and not looking forward to it. 
http://www.petstyle.com/dogs/training/adolescent-dogs


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

kobusclan6 said:


> Gypsy is a great name, you don't hear it often which makes it nice.



Thanks, it's like trying to name a human baby--hard to find a name that's slightly original and that we all like and is easy to say (and for the puppy to recognize). You should have heard some of the crazy names my daughter came up with! Snarflecup, Snugglkippins, Cocorocco, Sneeziepoo, Whinkletoes, and so on. But she's 4, so that explains a lot . . .


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

goldprof said:


> Thanks, it's like trying to name a human baby--hard to find a name that's slightly original and that we all like and is easy to say (and for the puppy to recognize). You should have heard some of the crazy names my daughter came up with! Snarflecup, Snugglkippins, Cocorocco, Sneeziepoo, Whinkletoes, and so on. But she's 4, so that explains a lot . . .


"Snarflecup" hahahaha...that's VERY original!!  Cute!! 

Yes, it is very hard to find a name that the whole family agree's on. We are a family of eight, so there is just TO MANY opinions, likes, and dislikes...so we end up having to do a majority vote.


----------



## goldenrio (Jan 7, 2012)

Add me to the December club! We became owners to a pup who we believe was born on or around December 10.....he was seperated from his Mama/siblings way too young (I posted about it in the puppy thread). Anywho's we've had him for about 3 weeks now and he's doing beautifully given his rough start....I will post some pictures soon  Cant wait to see the rest of the December babies as they get to go home


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

3 more days until we bring our pup home!!!! So excited!! I think we have everything ready for her arrival (except for what we plan on buying from the breeder). I'm starting to get a little nervous since it is our first dog - wish us luck!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck to everyone with their new puppies.  

It's so hard to know if we have all the necessary supplies on hand already before the puppy comes home, but the important thing is that Petsmart isn't too far away so puppy-supply trips are still possible post pick-up day! We don't have to have everything now.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

goldenrio said:


> Add me to the December club! We became owners to a pup who we believe was born on or around December 10.....he was seperated from his Mama/siblings way too young (I posted about it in the puppy thread). Anywho's we've had him for about 3 weeks now and he's doing beautifully given his rough start....I will post some pictures soon  Cant wait to see the rest of the December babies as they get to go home


Awwh..bless his heart, for being separated so early, but thankfully he found a great home!  Can't wait to see pic's and to hear what his name is! =)


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

becky101803 said:


> 3 more days until we bring our pup home!!!! So excited!! I think we have everything ready for her arrival (except for what we plan on buying from the breeder). I'm starting to get a little nervous since it is our first dog - wish us luck!


 Much luck! You'll do great and this forum will certainly help when you need them!  Have a name?


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Couldn't resist...had to post more pic's of Brody.


----------



## goldenrio (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry for the Delay...anywho's here's pictures of our Rio 

The first two pictures of him are of him in his favorite sleeping spot in between the wall and or desk lol....the other 3 pictures he was just staring at me and as soon as I grabbed the camera he was barking at me to play with him.


----------



## goldenrio (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's a couple more pictures....the first couple are from when we first got him a few weeks ago.


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

How cute! Rio is a little darling. Thanks for the pictures. How is he settling into his new life with his new family? 

I can't believe we will be adding a little puppy to our family mix in just 3 days. I hope we're ready!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so excited for you! Sue still has one male puppy left and I was so tempted... I even called my mom and her exact words were 'Absolutely not!' Oh well. I can dream, right?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Rio is so adorable! Love the pic of him head-first between your desk and the wall. Pretty soon only his nose will fit! Now that would be cute pic, too!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> I am so excited for you! Sue still has one male puppy left and I was so tempted... I even called my mom and her exact words were 'Absolutely not!' Oh well. I can dream, right?


Thanks! I can imagine how tempting it must be to want the last male pup, who is a cutie, btw. But your mom is probably bringing a very wise voice of reason to the situation. 

I actually met a woman at Petsmart today whose friend is looking for a male golden retriever from a good breeder. I recommended Sue and mentioned that she still had a male puppy left and this woman seemed very excited. So who knows what happen?

Another woman had the most gorgeous 16-week old lab puppy I've ever seen. He was absolutely adorable!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

AWWWWHHH...Rio is toooo cute! I love the pic of him sleeping behind the desk. He just might be heart broken when he can no longer fit!


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Rio is adorable! You're one lucky owner! Aspen says hi!


----------



## Elysia (Feb 3, 2012)

My Zoe is coming home with me Feb. 10th! The waiting is killing me...

And I'm curious, for a 2.5 hour drive one way, should I bring a crate for her or could she stay in the back seat with the kids?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Mom is definitely the voice of reason! Sue now has a female available, too. I wonder what is going on with people dropping out.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

We bring Cooper home on Sunday. The car is packed and we're ready to go!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

2golddogs said:


> We bring Cooper home on Sunday. The car is packed and we're ready to go!


Congrats!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.

I'm leaving this evening (but will be picking our puppy up in the morning) and still don't have the car packed! Still trying to figure out which crate to bring--big or teeny tiny. 

We are all excited and, I must admit, I'm a little anxious too, just hoping everything will go well with the new addition to the family and that she will settle in and not miss her litter mates too much.


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Puppy is doing so well after her first day. We all love her. She is a little ball of sweet and fluffy puppy fun! The hardest thing, so far, is making sure to take her out to potty. I've been good about it but, with my human children to tend to as well, things can get nuts. 

The last time I had a puppy I didn't have any kids and it was way easier since kids are usually up to no good and must be watched 24-7. Sometimes you have to decide, who is getting my attention right now--the puppy or the kids? Most of the time I can divide my attention no problem but every once in a while I have to run upstairs, etc. 

She hasn't been naughty or anything, but to make sure good habits are established, from now on, I plan to put her in her crate whenever I need to give the kids my full attention for a few minutes.


----------



## SWGoldenmom (Oct 25, 2011)

We pick up our little girl on Wednesday. We're soo excited to finally get her home! We've been on a list since July. We're getting her from the same breeder we got our sweet Tess from almost 14 years ago.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Elysia said:


> My Zoe is coming home with me Feb. 10th! The waiting is killing me...
> 
> And I'm curious, for a 2.5 hour drive one way, should I bring a crate for her or could she stay in the back seat with the kids?


I kept Brody in the back seat with lots of pillows and blankets for the trip and the kids kept him company back there. I used a seat belt harness for him to keep him in one place. However, it's always more safe to have a pet carrier...but I had no room for one in the van with 6 kids. I also think the company of the children, made the long trip easier for Brody.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

SWGoldenmom said:


> We pick up our little girl on Wednesday. We're soo excited to finally get her home! We've been on a list since July. We're getting her from the same breeder we got our sweet Tess from almost 14 years ago.


Since July?? Wow! You have great patience!  I am an "instant gratification" person, so 7 months would have driven me insane! LOL 

Can't wait to see pic's of her though.


----------



## alliruiz (Feb 2, 2012)

We'll be picking up our little girl this weekend. Little Harlow was born 12/14.


Now, to start getting all the puppy supplies!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

alliruiz said:


> We'll be picking up our little girl this weekend. Little Harlow was born 12/14.
> 
> 
> Now, to start getting all the puppy supplies!


Congrats! 

I recommend getting some serious sleep this week before she arrives. :

Our puppy is really, really great; but I must admit I am SO tired from getting up multiple times per night and then for good at 6am and then working all day and giving my kids attention as well, all the while trying to keep the pup out of trouble. It's a full-time job!!


----------



## alliruiz (Feb 2, 2012)

goldprof said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I recommend getting some serious sleep this week before she arrives. :
> 
> Our puppy is really, really great; but I must admit I am SO tired from getting up multiple times per night and then for good at 6am and then working all day and giving my kids attention as well, all the while trying to keep the pup out of trouble. It's a full-time job!!


Sounds exactly like my life. We're headed out in about an hour to go get her... I'm thinking if we get there early enough, we'll drive home tonight too but I took off Monday just to be safe. Now... wish I had slept a tiny bit more. Between work and kids and puppy, I'm going to be one tuckered out woman. LOL!


----------



## SWGoldenmom (Oct 25, 2011)

Our little girl, Sierra, born 12/21/11, is home! She'll be 8 weeks old tomorrow. Thankfully, she slept thru the night last night, but when she's awake, look out! I swear she has wheels on the ends of those legs!


----------



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

This is our no name puppy born on 12/26/2011 we get to pick him up on the 28th








[/IMG]


----------



## Nala (Feb 2, 2012)

Nala was born on 12/25/2011 (Christmas Day Pup! ). We took her home at 7 weeks and she has been an absolute trip! She is crate trained, and on her way to being fully potty trained. Here are a few pictures.

The first pic is Nala @ 8 weeks (she weighed 16.3 LBS)
2nd pic is Nala @ 5 weeks (she weighed 11.5 LBS, Big Girl!)


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Nala is adorable!

My Gracie was born on 12/9/11 and we've had her for about a week.


----------



## Nala (Feb 2, 2012)

Well lets see Miss Gracie! Nala is asking


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Here you go!


----------



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

2 more days and we get our december puppy I can't wait. Still trying to come up with a name something like Calvin, Winston or Oliver our last golden was named Norman I love that name and that dog RIP Norm.


----------



## Pupipop (Mar 11, 2012)

Joined the Forum today. I got Pupi (female) on 4th Feb and our lives changed drastically. She is just a handful bundle of joy


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Benson was a Christmas 2011 baby.


----------



## alliruiz (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wanted to pop by and say Happy 1st Birthday to all our December 11 goldens!


----------



## Pippa's Parents (Jan 15, 2013)

Thought it would be neat to connect with litter mates....anyone have a Golden born Dec. 2, 2011 from Hyjak Farms in New Lowell, Ontario??


----------

